# This sermon just knocked my socks off, especially how Dueteronomy 28& 32 were read.



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonstopic&sermonID=62302223533


----------

